# warning on selenium in dog food



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

From the dog food advisor:

Sodium Selenite in Dog Food... Vital Nutrient or Dangerous Toxin?

I checked Acana and Origen ( the 2 I fees my pooches) and they both have selenium yeast, which was the good source. 
I haven't checked anyother foods.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Blue Buffalo Freedom has the sodium selenite. Maybe it _is_ time I try Acana with Lacey.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

